# 13'Tributary VS 12' Tributary Handling Difference SHOOTOUT



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a 12' trib and now have a 14'. Love the 14' for its size and capacity. Have rowed it on the Poudre at med-low flows and it handles well, we ve with 10' oars. The 12' was a real sports car comparably but still did well in big water. We took it on the Ark at 3500 and it did well. It had a fairly decent capacity...I have a tendency to overload...but did 3 people 4 nights on Green b and c and two of us for a week on Main Salmon.

It handled low water Westwater well also. Both have the ballast floor which I like for stability. If you want a great low budget frame, call Gary Frome at raftframe.com.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are talking like some real low water Owyhee, coming off the top on the MF Salmon below 1.5' stuff like that, the 12' would be a sweet 1 person multiday rig, or a super puma if you are looking at aire craft. I think the 13' would also be sweet for the same too


----------



## Mopdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a 13 with a custom frame and 10' Cataracts. Hauls a fairly decent load, rows like a dream but is a little wide for the real tight stuff. Lots of kick so it pivots almost effortlessly but doesnt track as well as my 156d. The floor rides pretty high so you are pretty limited for depth of cooler and dry box. All the kick also limits frame length. I made a custom dry box that only sits 12" below the frame. Inside dimensions are large for a smaller raft. A medium everything bag fits perfect. I step down to 9' oars in the skinny stuff. I had it as my only raft for 2 seasons and it did everything I needed it to. Paddles 4 and a captain perfectly.


----------

